# GMNWOOM Guys and Gal



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

I am on leave from the 11th of Feb until the 28th Feb if any one is looking for a game let me know and we can see if we can arrange anything!

For those who have had the pleasure of my company I promise I am getting better!


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 21, 2013)

I am on half term 18th-22nd Feb. sure we can sort something out....


----------



## fundy (Jan 21, 2013)

Has your groups anacronym become that all encompassing that you only advertise for a game with each other rather than the other riff raff on the forum?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Gotta love teachers lol ....should I keep an eye out for groupon deals?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought that when I put it Fundy ...it is ofcourse an open offer but those who have seen me play know what I hack round like lol


----------



## louise_a (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought we were now the GMFCT!

Probably be up for a game Scouser.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I thought we were now the GMFCT!

/QUOTE]

Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Jan 21, 2013)

ha ha, quote fail.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

louise_a said:



			ha ha, quote fail. 

Click to expand...

Ok OK ...I dont have to take you up on your offer of a game I am sure others will be along at some point........*waiting smiley*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

fundy said:



			Has your groups anacronym become that all encompassing that you only advertise for a game with each other rather than the other riff raff on the forum?
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - can't someone else share the burden as well.

Maybe we can deport him to the south.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed - can't someone else share the burden as well.

Maybe we can deport him to the south.
		
Click to expand...

.................................................Wait that comment would have got me an instant ban


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Agreed - can't someone else share the burden as well.

Maybe we can deport him to the south.
		
Click to expand...

How about an exchange


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			How about an exchange 

Click to expand...

Gladly

LB see you when you return


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			How about an exchange 

Click to expand...

I'd even do player push cash.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'd even do player push cash.
		
Click to expand...

If you have nothing constructive to say bog off my thread............


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If you have nothing constructive to say bog off my thread............
		
Click to expand...

Job done.:ears:


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Job done.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

U playing saturdy???????????????? :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2013)

Will probably be OK for a game in that period. Any particular favourite course? North West National, Houghwood etc etc...


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Wouldn't mind either of them... Not played houghwood... Would even fancy bundles hill


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Don't forget West Lancs on the 24th.

If the weather is still cack down here due to the thaw or god forbid more snow and courses are open up there but closed down here, any day 12th - 15th inclusive I'll drive up as need some game time.  Can't do 17th, 22nd or 24th as already playing in meets.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			Don't forget West Lancs on the 24th.

If the weather is still cack down here due to the thaw or god forbid more snow and courses are open up there but closed down here, any day 12th - 15th inclusive I'll drive up as need some game time.  Can't do 17th, 22nd or 24th as already playing in meets.
		
Click to expand...

Thats sound fish....mayb if there is a few of us on one day we meet half way??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Thats sound fish....mayb if there is a few of us on one day we meet half way??
		
Click to expand...

As a Lee park member, you can play Shirley GC for free (it's south side of Birmingham).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U playing saturdy???????????????? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yes, subject to weather.

I'm going to Oldham Sunday, so need to acclimatise. If Lee park is about -20, it will put me in good stead.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			As a Lee park member, you can play Shirley GC for free (it's south side of Birmingham).
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly where it is and have been told its a very nice course, bit stuffy in the clubhouse though by all accounts.

Very easy to get to, just off the junction of M42, any time any of you want to meet their I'm good as my county card would cover it also.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

Fish said:



			I know exactly where it is and have been told its a very nice course, bit stuffy in the clubhouse though by all accounts.

Very easy to get to, just off the junction of M42, any time any of you want to meet their I'm good as my county card would cover it also.
		
Click to expand...


2 hours away ...just had a quick look may be interested though will have a proper look tomorrow


----------



## jpenno (Jan 21, 2013)

I should be free for a game during that period - happy to play lea park as still looking for a club to join


----------



## Scouser (Jan 21, 2013)

jpenno said:



			I should be free for a game during that period - happy to play lea park as still looking for a club to join
		
Click to expand...

Sound I will be playing with the podgster in the first week so will let you know what days


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2013)

Me & Scouser have been chatting in the toilets and were looking to play at Shirley GC on a mid-week day within his dates.  As I have stated and weather permitting, due to other meets I can do the 11th - 15th inclusive (5 days) or 18th -21st (4 days) and with a deal between me & Scouser we can all play this nice track for only Â£20 each. 

So were looking for a couple more to make up a 4-ball.

No doubt those travelling down could car share, so off you go.....


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 22, 2013)

Due to work, I'd be interested if the tee time is after 10


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

Can do the 14/15 and 25/26 any time by the way you can return my coin that I never got back mate!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamshanker (Jan 22, 2013)

Hiya scouser
i should be able get a game local sometime between them dates,im gonna be joining northwest national next month but not sure what discounts i can get for visitors but will find out, or Houghwood always plays well but not sure if they are on pick n place in the first cut but will sort something nearer the time .....


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser just had some vouchers sent from Frodsham Golf club
1)  four ball Â£80
2)  four ball buggies and breakfast Â£89


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Scouser just had some vouchers sent from Frodsham Golf club
1)  four ball Â£80
2)  four ball buggies and breakfast Â£89
		
Click to expand...

Looks a nice track.  Just entered their monthly competition for a 4-ball & buggies.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

So far I make it that we have a 4 ball for shirley 

Me 
Fish 
Fullthrottle
and gjbike (yes I have your coin)

I am happy for a start after 10-00 I will arrange this when we all confirm it as i think to get my courtesy round our club needs to book it and then I will split it with whoever and Fish can sort out the other person if that makes sense)

I would prefer the 15th as i thinjk we are all ok for that



I would also be up for Frodsham but those who know me know i will want the breakfast option!!!

And the rest can be sorted closer to the time! looks like plenty of golf for people....

Hamshanker I know its about distance but why NWN (pay monthly lol) and not Lee Park although I understand with LB and Stu_C


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Just looked at the Frodsham site no winter tees or greens course up....In this weather!!!!!!!!!!!!! Belter


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Just looked at the Frodsham site no winter tees or greens course up....In this weather!!!!!!!!!!!!! Belter
		
Click to expand...

Is that Â£89 between 4 for breakfast, 18 holes with buggies, if so I'll have a drive up if the date is OK


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is that Â£89 between 4 for breakfast, 18 holes with buggies, if so I'll have a drive up if the date is OK 

Click to expand...


Looks like thats 3 ;o)


----------



## gjbike (Jan 22, 2013)

15th is fine with me chaps


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

gjbike said:



			15th is fine with me chaps
		
Click to expand...

Fish and FT is the 15th after 10 ok for you to

FT how late after 10


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Fish and FT is the 15th after 10 ok for you to

FT how late after 10
		
Click to expand...

No I can't do the 15th, I'm in the Surrey Tour at the Drift.

What about 12th, 13th, 19th, 20th or 26th


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			I can do the 11th - 15th inclusive
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			No I can't do the 15th, I'm in the Surrey Tour at the Drift.

What about 12th, 13th, 19th, 20th or 26th
		
Click to expand...


HAHA ok lets have another look


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

It it possible to avoid a tuesday and wednesday? as need to be back to liverpool by 5 and if FT wants to tee off after 10 I might be a bit rushed


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Gotta love teachers lol ....should I keep an eye out for groupon deals?
		
Click to expand...

Groupons your friend (or 2 for 1 vouchers)


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Groupons your friend (or 2 for 1 vouchers)
		
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So far I make it that we have a 4 ball for shirley 

Me 
Fish 
Fullthrottle
and gjbike (yes I have your coin)

I am happy for a start after 10-00 I will arrange this when we all confirm it as i think to get my courtesy round our club needs to book it and then I will split it with whoever and Fish can sort out the other person if that makes sense)

I would prefer the 15th as i thinjk we are all ok for that



I would also be up for Frodsham but those who know me know i will want the breakfast option!!!

And the rest can be sorted closer to the time! looks like plenty of golf for people....

Hamshanker I know its about distance but why NWN (pay monthly lol) and not Lee Park although I understand with LB and Stu_C
		
Click to expand...

It might be worth checking with our sec, but some of the other jewish courses make you a member for the day, so the others would get "with member" rates. Not all though, but worth posing the question.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It might be worth checking with our sec, but some of the other jewish courses make you a member for the day, so the others would get "with member" rates. Not all though, but worth posing the question.
		
Click to expand...

Who you calling a member??? :temper:

See LB people DO like me :clap:


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It it possible to avoid a tuesday and wednesday? as need to be back to liverpool by 5 and if FT wants to tee off after 10 I might be a bit rushed
		
Click to expand...

Thursday 28th?

I'll struggle on Mondays as travelling back from West Lancs and other weekend meets, you want to keep Tuesdays & Wednesdays clear, all the other Thursdays are a day before I travel to other meets so....Thursday 28th.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			Thursday 28th?

I'll struggle on Mondays as travelling back from West Lancs and other weekend meets, you want to keep Tuesdays & Wednesdays clear, all the other Thursdays are a day before I travel to other meets so....Thursday 28th.
		
Click to expand...

gjbike how would you be fixed for that week?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Who you calling a member??? :temper:

See LB people DO like me :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do:-

A fish

A bike

and someone who may throttle you.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes they do:-

A fish

A bike

and someone who may throttle you.
		
Click to expand...

and a Liver Birdie


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Fish and FT is the 15th after 10 ok for you to

FT how late after 10
		
Click to expand...

I live and work in Coventry, so as long as I have time to get home, shower and get to the club I'm happy.

I'm also a county card holder so ask for County Card rate for me please.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			gjbike how would you be fixed for that week?
		
Click to expand...

Back in work on th 28th


----------



## Scouser (Jan 23, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Back in work on th 28th
		
Click to expand...

I would struggle to do a Tues or Wed due to the distance and times ...Would deffo be up for Frodsham that could be any day as the traffic and distance wouldnt be that bad....and you need the coin that I found in my bag (that you must have put their by mistake) back

any one else interested in the 28th so we can hopefully grab a bargain.... if not we could do it as a 3 ball and split what ever deal I can get 3 ways... will check out the deal on Friday


----------



## Scouser (Jan 25, 2013)

Right didnt get any help from the club other than ring back closer to the time although they doubt any special rates...

so looks like Â£20 each if we get a 4 ball.

Whos in for the 28th?


----------



## Scouser (Jan 31, 2013)

Groupon deal

Holywell Golf Club

15 for 2 ball

29 for 4 ball

unlimited golf for the day and bacon roll

Anyone interested


----------



## jpenno (Feb 7, 2013)

Did anyone sort out anything?

Just checking my diary and should have a free day sometime after 18 Feb and hope to get a round in somewhere


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

jpenno said:



			Did anyone sort out anything?

Just checking my diary and should have a free day sometime after 18 Feb and hope to get a round in somewhere
		
Click to expand...

I am playing Lee Park on the 14/15th with the podgster and with Fish and possibly FT on the 28th at Shirley

I am open to any other offers


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm off between 11 -15 ( half term). Due to running around after the family (different half term) can do between half nine and  half two on those days. You'd be welcome at mine (morecambe) or any of the local courses (hey sham, lancaster etc).


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			I'm off between 11 -15 ( half term). Due to running around after the family (different half term) can do between half nine and  half two on those days. You'd be welcome at mine (morecambe) or any of the local courses (hey sham, lancaster etc).
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a possibility can I let you know in the next day or two ....my car is off the road but may be interested in the back end of the week...will speak to podgster see if he fancies it :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

Errrrrrrrrrrrr Splashtryagain ......................Coronary Hill?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't worry it's hyped up! Would probably cost around 15 quid (don't exactly know tbh).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			I'm off between 11 -15 ( half term). Due to running around after the family (different half term) can do between half nine and  half two on those days. You'd be welcome at mine (morecambe) or any of the local courses (hey sham, lancaster etc).
		
Click to expand...

Scouser - little tip, go to Lancashire, Andy used to be a member, cracking course.


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 7, 2013)

Lb - Lancashire or lancaster?
Just remembered Monday is out by the way - got an appointment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

splashtryagain said:



			Lb - Lancashire or lancaster?
Just remembered Monday is out by the way - got an appointment.
		
Click to expand...

Your right, I meant Lancaster.

Lovely clubhouse, if your into baronial chic.

A great par 3 18th to finish.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your right, I meant Lancaster.

Lovely clubhouse, if your into baronial chic.

A great par 3 18th to finish.
		
Click to expand...

I shall have a look then  :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 12, 2013)

Splash I am still waiting to speak to thepodgster...but I could be interested in this Friday if you are still interested!


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Splash I am still waiting to speak to thepodgster...but I could be interested in this Friday if you are still interested!
		
Click to expand...

Any room left for this on Friday ?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Any room left for this on Friday ?
		
Click to expand...

Podgster is up for it I am deffo game just waiting for splash to reply

and yes I have your coin!


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 13, 2013)

Ooh, didn't think anyone was bothering!
Yeah I can play as long as it is something like a half ten / quarter to eleven tee time (daughter has a class assembly in the morning and sorry wont be stopping for a drink after - got to get across town for the kids). When you book it could you let them know I am a morecambe member looking to take advantage of the reciprocal rate please. Or do you want me to do it?
If all this doesn't work out then it really doesn't matter about including me.
Or you could all play for a tender (ish) at morecambe!
Get lancaster to tell you how many temps/holes closed etc as it really suffers when wet. Morecambe is damp but perfectly (bar 2/3 temps) playable


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually that's all a complete ball ac*e (it ain't all about me - you are the ones driving the miles after all). Tbh, neither lancaster or morecambe will be in that good of a condition to warrant driving an hour for. If you are going for it at lancaster (morecambe will be drier) and the above times are available I will join you but this way at least you are forewarned.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

Hmmm yeah the weather was bad today decisions decisons

GJ what would your place be like.

Splash would you be up for that?


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 13, 2013)

Haven't really got the time to travel down and back but don't let that stop you lot from playing there. I am very happy to host you all at mine, but would prefer to do it when the course is looking a bit better.
Just been out for wine and it is still tipping it down here, my garden is a shallow swimming pool
May have to speak nicely to gj at west lancs as I want a go at his course - is it the one that's used for the PGA north PAT?


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

Been snowing today but its due to rain tonight it would be of matts of the fairway and there are two temps 1st and 16 th could be more temps if the weather is bad on Thursday


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Been snowing today but its due to rain tonight it would be of matts of the fairway and there are two temps 1st and 16 th could be more temps if the weather is bad on Thursday
		
Click to expand...

Dont fancy a journey for temps and mats can get temps at my place...gutted

Thanks anyway

Still I am off for another 2 weeks


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

Frodsham ?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Frodsham ?
		
Click to expand...

There frodhsam?

Is that try frodsham or a reply to splash


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

ooooh u edited that post

I shall give them a ring first thing tomorrow .....what time would you be looking at ?


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

Can do any time early or very early


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Can do any time early or very early
		
Click to expand...

Like the sound of that I shall phone and book tomorrow morning !


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorted have got some vouchers but they are all for fourballs


----------



## gjbike (Feb 13, 2013)

And united score!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 13, 2013)

gjbike said:



			And united score!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Errr if you want your coin back...wrong thread 

We have a 3 ball any one else


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2013)

only just seen this, is there a free space still and where is it and at what time?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

louise_a said:



			only just seen this, is there a free space still and where is it and at what time?
		
Click to expand...

8-04 frodsham

c u there


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2013)

Eight o four!!!"!"!

why did it take my caps off?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2013)

oh and how much is it? dont want to turn up with no cash again.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Eight o four!!!"!"!

why did it take my caps off?
		
Click to expand...

caps??????????

yes 8-04 

playing?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

louise_a said:



			oh and how much is it? dont want to turn up with no cash again.
		
Click to expand...


there doing 2 fore 1 
it will be about 20 - 25 i think


----------



## louise_a (Feb 14, 2013)

yeah why not, just need to get up a hour earlier than usual, how much is it?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

see previous post ...to be honest i forgot to ask


----------



## gjbike (Feb 14, 2013)

See you all there are we having buggies ?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

gjbike said:



			See you all there are we having buggies ?
		
Click to expand...

I saw them on the LIVE web cam....i feel rough so would be an idea....:thup:

only problem is for me it would be a 2 second ride then jump off


----------



## gjbike (Feb 14, 2013)

only problem is for me it would be a 2 second ride then jump off[/QUOTE]

 Are we talking about golf ? By the way will bring the vouchers


----------



## Scouser (Feb 14, 2013)

gjbike said:



			only problem is for me it would be a 2 second ride then jump off
		
Click to expand...

 Are we talking about golf ? by will bring the vouchers[/QUOTE]


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

Ugh! the only time I am usually up at this time is when I am going on holiday!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2013)

Hard core now lou


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

Had a nice morning with Ian, Graham and Steve, nice to play off the fairways instead of mats, but the greens were shocking.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			but the greens were shocking.
		
Click to expand...

As was the "driving" and not from the tee's!!!!!!!!!

As usual I had a good time! 

Still looking for a game next week as well!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

admit it, you loved my skid turns.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			As was the "driving" and not from the tee's!!!!!!!!!

As usual I had a good time! 

Still looking for a game next week as well!
		
Click to expand...

 I'm off all week mate but have plans on Thursday possibly. My place is no good as its still under water but North West National and Houghwood sound ok.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2013)

Louise the pond was very close.. 

BW... You up for a game Monday? I know NW is playable could ring HW see what they say


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

yeah, I will be playing on monday anyway, we could play at ours but you have to play off mats or the first cut, all greens are on though and its only about Â£8


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Monday should be good for me. Happy to play anywhere.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			yeah, I will be playing on monday anyway, we could play at ours but you have to play off mats or the first cut, all greens are on though and its only about Â£8
		
Click to expand...

I was checking a few today on teetimes.co.uk. Hazel grove might be worth a looksie, for you. All 18 greens (USGA) were on, playing off fairways, all for about Â£10-Â£15.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was checking a few today on teetimes.co.uk. Hazel grove might be worth a looksie, for you. All 18 greens (USGA) were on, playing off fairways, all for about Â£10-Â£15.
		
Click to expand...

Who's up for Hazel Grove or houghwood Monday... Let me know by midday on tomorrow and I shall book 

So far 

Me and BW


----------



## louise_a (Feb 15, 2013)

i will play, not too early though,


----------



## Scouser (Feb 15, 2013)

louise_a said:



			i will play, not too early though,
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha.... Ok... Shall we say 8 05


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 15, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hahaha.... Ok... Shall we say 8 05
		
Click to expand...

Bit early for me as I'm dropping the kids at school at 9 but anytime after 10 is good.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Bit early for me as I'm dropping the kids at school at 9 but anytime after 10 is good.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry BW it was a joke as we started at 8 04 today


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sorry BW it was a joke as we started at 8 04 today
		
Click to expand...

Thats a horrific time to play. I doubt I'd break 100 if I teed off that early. About 10 is good. Gives me time to drop off the wee ones and also be back in time to pick them up.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2013)

It wasnt the tee time that got me it was having to get up at 5.30 to get my clubs and then the drive, that saidI scored a lot better on the front nine than the back.

Hazel Grove looks a decent track, happy to play there. 10.10 tee time is available


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

louise_a said:



			It wasnt the tee time that got me it was having to get up at 5.30 to get my clubs and then the drive, that saidI scored a lot better on the front nine than the back.

Hazel Grove looks a decent track, happy to play there. 10.10 tee time is available 

Click to expand...


Half the day will be gone after 10..........but ok as I am a man of leisure I shall attempt to sort it now!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

Louise as always I aim to please............

10:10 booked Â£15 or a tenner if we get a fourth person!

Any takers?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice one Scouser. Looks decent.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Nice one Scouser. Looks decent.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah just had a look at the site....hope the weather is like today!


----------



## gjbike (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks to Steve, Ian and Louise for the game yesterday by the way Louise I have not forgot about the 3 quid I owe you


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

gjbike said:



			Thanks to Steve, Ian and Louise for the game yesterday by the way Louise I have not forgot about the 3 quid I owe you
		
Click to expand...

Graham... Thanks for the tips on how to play your course during the NWOOM... I won't tell any one you shared them


----------



## louise_a (Feb 16, 2013)

well done, its odd isnt it that is Â£15 each but only Â£40 is its a fourball.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

louise_a said:



			well done, its odd isnt it that is Â£15 each but only Â£40 is its a fourball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I don't really understand y the club would want more footfall for less money... But didn't want to question it!


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Yes I don't really understand y the club would want more footfall for less money... But didn't want to question it!
		
Click to expand...

Its more gross income for 1 tee time for no cost plus anything you may all spend in the bar/restaurant.

Good business sense if the course can stand it.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its more gross income for 1 tee time for no cost plus anything you may all spend in the bar/restaurant.

Good business sense if the course can stand it.[/QUOTE
3 ball 45

4 ball 40??

Agree with the extra spend in the bar though
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 16, 2013)

Scouser said:





Fish said:



			Its more gross income for 1 tee time for no cost plus anything you may all spend in the bar/restaurant.

Good business sense if the course can stand it.[/QUOTE
3 ball 45

There is an anomaly with the 3 ball but a 2 ball taking the same tee time is Â£10 less so if you can fill with gross 4 balls by making at attractive then fill yer boots. 

4 ball 40??

Agree with the extra spend in the bar though
		
Click to expand...

There is an anomaly with the 3 ball but a 2 ball taking the same tee time is Â£10 less so if you can fill with gross 4 balls by making at attractive then fill yer boots.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 16, 2013)

Fish said:





Scouser said:



			There is an anomaly with the 3 ball but a 2 ball taking the same tee time is Â£10 less so if you can fill with gross 4 balls by making at attractive then fill yer boots.
		
Click to expand...

Now I see....!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking forward to playing with Scouser and Louise. Would be great if we can make it a 4 ball though. Anyone fancy it?


----------



## Doh (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi  Folks 

I'm a member at the Grove and I am off Monday so will join you if that's OK and save you a few bob too. Not sure if the catering is open on Mondays in the winter so just be aware of this. We are off fairways which are a bit wet but should dry out a bit with this weather at the moment and we are on normal greens. There is a mixture of winter mats and normal tee's so see you there about 9.30 ish. 

Rick

Ps look out for a little chunky chap that will be me


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

Doh said:



			Hi  Folks 

I'm a member at the Grove and I am off Monday so will join you if that's OK and save you a few bob too. Not sure if the catering is open on Mondays in the winter so just be aware of this. We are off fairways which are a bit wet but should dry out a bit with this weather at the moment and we are on normal greens. There is a mixture of winter mats and normal tee's so see you there about 9.30 ish. 

Rick

Ps look out for a little chunky chap that will be me 

Click to expand...


Happy days... C u there


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Doh said:



			Hi  Folks 

I'm a member at the Grove and I am off Monday so will join you if that's OK and save you a few bob too. Not sure if the catering is open on Mondays in the winter so just be aware of this. We are off fairways which are a bit wet but should dry out a bit with this weather at the moment and we are on normal greens. There is a mixture of winter mats and normal tee's so see you there about 9.30 ish. 

Rick

Ps look out for a little chunky chap that will be me 

Click to expand...

excellent news. Looking forward to seeing you there. Should be there at about 9:45.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Looking forward to seeing you there. .
		
Click to expand...

Having had a look at the course planner not liking thta I will need to take a driver on all the par 3's...............there a long way away!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Having had a look at the course planner not liking thta I will need to take a driver on all the par 3's...............there a long way away!
		
Click to expand...

What are you blathering on about? I do worry about you sometimes mate.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			What are you blathering on about? I do worry about you sometimes mate.
		
Click to expand...

Par 3's very far!!!!

Me not big hitter ....


----------



## Doh (Feb 17, 2013)

Its OK we are on the winter course so it's a bit shorter the longest is about 170yrds at the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 17, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Par 3's very far!!!!

Me not big hitter ....



Click to expand...

There's only one over 200 yards!! Are you looking at the right scorecard? Would you like me to bring my 8 year old to tee off for you?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 17, 2013)

Doh said:



			Its OK we are on the winter course so it's a bit shorter the longest is about 170yrds at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Still a driver!



bluewolf said:



			There's only one over 200 yards!! Are you looking at the right scorecard? Would you like me to bring my 8 year old to tee off for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice one Rick

Play off the reds with me Scouser, its makes the holes shorter..


----------



## gjbike (Feb 17, 2013)

Very good course played there a few times, Rick will look after you all,enjoy


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Cheers for the hospitality Rick.  Louise again a Pleasure

BW as for you thanks for the "laugh" on the 15th  :angry:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Cheers for the hospitality Rick.  Louise again a Pleasure

BW as for you thanks for the "laugh" on the 15th  :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Come on then tell us the full story 

Have you been swinging this weapon around that ive heard about?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Come on then tell us the full story 

Have you been swinging this weapon around that ive heard about?  

Click to expand...

My weapon stayed firmly were it should and deffo did not come out to play!


Of to the course tomorrow to see what happens!

As for the golf ...BW uses unfair tactics when you are attempting to out drive him!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			My weapon stayed firmly were it should and deffo did not come out to play!


Of to the course tomorrow to see what happens!

As for the golf ...BW uses unfair tactics when you are attempting to out drive him!
		
Click to expand...

Attempting to out drive me!! On what hole was that a possibility?  It was touch and go whether your second would get past my drive on most holes... Anyways,  I wasn't laughing at you trying to out drive me, I was merely laughing at.... Yeah, sorry. I was laughing at you trying to out drive me on the short par 4...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			on the short par 4...
		
Click to expand...

It was 280 down hill with a tail wind! thats a long par 4 to me!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It was 280 down hill with a tail wind! thats a long par 4 to me!
		
Click to expand...

It was 260 actually.. It was downhill though. The downwind was irrelevant as your drive never got above 6 ft off the ground...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

And yet was only 10 yrds (or so) behind yours!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And yet was only 10 yrds (or so) behind yours!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but mine landed on the upslope at the front of the green and stopped dead. Yours hit the ground about 30 yards in front of us and ran downhill. all along the footpath until it stopped 20 yards behind mine. Ugly but effective, like me really...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Yes, but mine landed on the upslope at the front of the green and stopped dead. Yours hit the ground about 30 yards in front of us and ran downhill. all along the footpath until it stopped 20 yards behind mine. Ugly but effective, like me really...
		
Click to expand...

I am not going to dignify that with a response


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am not going to dignify that with a response
		
Click to expand...

With your front 9 today, dignity is the last thing you should be worrying about mate... What were the final scores anyway?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			What were the final scores anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Who do you think I am Miss Ford


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to Rick from me too, always fun to play with Scouser and nice to see BW again who put us all to shame. It was lovely weather and a decent interesting course, just a shame I played the worst I have for a long time, its not looking good for West Lancs.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Thanks to Rick from me too, always fun to play with Scouser and nice to see BW again who put us all to shame. It was lovely weather and a decent interesting course, just a shame I played the worst I have for a long time, its not looking good for West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

Just getting rid of all the bad luck before the biggie on Sunday Lou.. Was nice that Scouser didnt get his weapon out as well..


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Thanks to Rick from me too, always fun to play with Scouser and nice to see BW again who put us all to shame. It was lovely weather and a decent interesting course, just a shame I played the worst I have for a long time, its not looking good for West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be fine, us mongrels who have been thrown together will triumph over the elitists  



bluewolf said:



			Just getting rid of all the bad luck before the biggie on Sunday Lou..
		
Click to expand...

Yep, just put to bed all the bad shots now and this week and we'll all be good to go on Sunday. Sounds like your on form though BW.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			You'll be fine, us mongrels who have been thrown together will triumph over the elitists  



Yep, just put to bed all the bad shots now and this week and we'll all be good to go on Sunday. Sounds like your on form though BW.
		
Click to expand...

Ticking along nicely at the moment, but the iron play was a bit loose today. Fortunately, the putter was working on all the 3-6 footers. I doubt that the greens at West Lancs will be as forgiving...


----------

